# Test E Cycle: Critique



## BobbyQ (Feb 9, 2015)

New member here, I am about to begin my first cycle of test e within the  next month or two and was wanting some feedback and critiquing on my plan. My stats are: ht: 5' 11", wt: 185. BF: 9-10% Diet  is on point. I'm a physique competitor that has won amateur shows, just looking to add to my size 

My PLAN:
Test E -wks 1-12: 500mg/wk Mon/Thurs
Arimidex  -wks 1-14: .5mg eod
Clomid -wks 15-18: 100/50/50/50
Nolva -wks 15-18: 40/40/20/20

Thanks


----------

